# Dremel Tool Type Advice



## ship (Dec 28, 2008)

Just got back my model 300, 1.15A back from warranty service at no cost. That was a good thing, as the less than six month old one stopped working after its variable speed for a few weeks was having problems turning on or operating at certain settings. Than it stopped turning on all together.

Used it once since I got it back - only took a week in fixing it which was nice. Used it once this past week in using a cut off wheel to grind/cut away larger cooling vents in the aluminum cap for a heat lamp fixture I made with didn’t have enough venting for the lamp. Bogged down a bit during the use but was ok, than the next time I attempted to use it - it wouldn’t work. One use - granted in cutting wheel on aluminum, but still already dead again.

That’s a bad thing, was a for home replacement for a extra hard use variable speed Dremmel tool that lasted me like 10 years that finally died this past year. This in addition to a 400 series that became for work in me taking my Dremmel home finally after almost ten years of trashing my own tool with extra hard usage.

The 400 Series is still working great, its’ flexi bit attachment after a year had to be replaced finally but the tool itself is still fine. The 300 Series on the other hand, even without considering switch problems, it seems very much underpowered for normal usage.

I would encourage anyone buying a Dremmel tool to buy the more expensive 2.0 Amp 400 seriese version over that of the 300 series even if one doesn’t think they would be using it enough to require a more expensive model.

Luckily this past weekend in needing to use a Dremmel flap sander for something, I was able to install the forgotton about 1/8" collet onto my Bosch SpirAcut #1638. It's similar to a RotoZip but I made it into a laminate trimmer for my uses. Had to remove the 4" MDO plywood base I epoxied to the tool foot so as to in normal use make it into a laminate trimmer, but it took the 1.1/4" flap wheel without a problem and did the job. A bit cumbersome for jobs that require a Dremmel and today the lack of working Dremmel is preventing me from working on polishing up a few lamp sockets = project for the day - rewiring old fixtures but at least I got the earlier project done. Very frustrating in having fixtures ready to go in re-wiring but that I can't work on due to a lack of working Dremmel to polish up the contacts.

Hoping an angry phone call on Monday to Dremmel will provide a return of the #300 and replacement with a #400 for a few dollars more. When I buy a tool, I expect it to be dependable.


----------



## clark123456 (Jan 1, 2010)

Your problem was most likely messed up 'carbon brushes'.


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 1, 2010)

Arg, Ship it's 11:54 and and the their is a movie going on the TV, I'm sitting quite comfortably and you force me to get up and go see which dremel model I have. (It was a 400 series)


----------



## erosing (Jan 1, 2010)

I have model 395 series 3 that's been going at it since before I can remember, and I've thrown a lot at it from the usual sanding and polishing all the way up to cutting tile and metals, never had any problems, yet, other than breaking those cheep cut off discs every few minutes.

Although, had I bought it, or when I buy a replacement, I will buy in the 400 series.


----------

